
The Unofficial Apple Events App for MacOS with Chromecast Support - insidegui
https://github.com/insidegui/AppleEvents
======
lmedinas
Did you reverse engineer the Chromecast protocol ? Or is it opensource now ?

~~~
alexbilbie
It's open source -
[https://developers.google.com/cast/](https://developers.google.com/cast/)

~~~
lmedinas
But unfortunately is only available for "Android, Chrome or iOS app"

So this means other applications like Firefox, VLC etc... would have to
reverse engineer the protocol.

~~~
Rexxar
reverse engineering != porting to an other platform

edit: but is it really open source as said by previous comment or is it just
an SDK ?

~~~
mcintyre1994
It's closed source. This project uses an open source implementation he wrote
himself:
[https://github.com/insidegui/ChromeCastCore](https://github.com/insidegui/ChromeCastCore)

> This framework implements the Google Cast APIs so they can be used in macOS
> apps. Google provides an official SDK but it is only for iOS and closed
> source.

------
fzn
There might be a naming clash here.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_event](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_event)

~~~
insidegui
Hahahahaha true!

~~~
soapdog
Yes, I went to the link quite happy because I thought it was related to
AppleEvents and maybe Apple Scripts. Your app is definitely cool,
congratulations on your work but the name got me fooled.

PS: Maybe the HN people haven't used MacOS 9 and AppleScript a lot and will
not do the association I did.

------
sumitgt
This is nice. Though, I plan on going through the source code later, can you
give a short gist of how it works?

~~~
insidegui
I don't know which part you're most interested in, but in a nutshell: the
events are fetched from the same API as the Apple TV Events app (found that
using a proxy), the Chromecast streaming uses Bonjour to find Chromecast
devices on the network and the CASTV2 protocol over TCP to send commands to
them.

------
oceanghost
I've done a lot of cast hacking for my employer-- very interested in this :)

------
alexpersian
Fantastic! Thanks for the continued work Guilherme!

